# DIY incubator



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 3, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if a off/on style thermostat would maintain constant temp when hooked up to a heat cord using a fridge style incubator?


----------



## reptalica (Dec 3, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Can anyone tell me if a off/on style thermostat would maintain constant temp when hooked up to a heat cord using a fridge style incubator?



Use a Habistat pulse proportional thermostat>>>>accurate, quality and measures in pulses = more accuracy.

Use this with a heat cord and u can't go wrong.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 3, 2013)

I would say no. It will heat up wherever you have your probe set to x degrees then shut off, by the time the temps at the probe site drop below the threshold, the heat cord may have been off for quite some time and cooled considerably. Then as the thermostat decides to switch back on it means you'll have a period of less than optimal temps until the ambient temperature heats up, obviously the bigger the incubator the more of a problem this would be.

As rep said I recommend a habistat pulse proportional thermostat, can't go wrong.


----------



## swampie (Dec 3, 2013)

In answer to your question, yes it will work fine, before all these fancy stats came along people used simple on/off stats without any dramas.

I used a simple on/off for around 5-6 years before going to a pulse proportional unit around 8 years ago and there hasn't really been any difference of hatch rates between the two. The old on/off unit kept temps in pretty much the same parameters as the pulse proportional too.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 3, 2013)

swampie how large was your incubator? I don't doubt that it worked well I just imagine a fridge sized incubator would take awhile to heat up resulting in some temperature fluctuation. That being said most species eggs are pretty hardy and could handle them.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for your advice guys I really appreciate your input... I'm looking to use the below fridge with a 50 watt heat cord...


----------



## Snowman (Dec 3, 2013)

Pulse are just very accurate. On offs work, but there is the lag where it turns off and the heat keeps dissipating. Then it turns on and takes time to heat up. It's not a big deal since the eggs can handle a few degrees variation.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thx for the pics snowman. What size heat cord did you use in your fridge incubator... I'm looking to incubate frill neck lizard eggs...


----------



## Snowman (Dec 3, 2013)

Just a 50w. Incubated carpet eggs.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 3, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Just a 50w. Incubated carpet eggs.



Perfect... Think I've got this sorted... Cheers


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 17, 2013)

Finally got it setup with a Habistat pulse thermostat & 25 watt heat cord & have had this up & running for about 5 hours with the temp not moving from 29.3 degrees... (Happy days) Using the over water method & am only getting 70% humidity in the tub? The lid has a rubber seal & only one hole where the thermometer probe goes in... I'm looking for 95%+ (eggs haven't been introduced yet) 

I have an open container of water in the bottom... Any ideas on increasing humidity?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Dec 18, 2013)

Answer: Increase surface area of water...


----------



## swampie (Dec 18, 2013)

Trimeresurus,

Not sure on the litre capacity, but my incubator which I've had ever since I started is about the largest up right all fridge you can get...it is heated by a 4.3 metre 25 watt heat cord.
I set it up with the lowest possible wattage heat source I could get away with incase of thermostat failure.
I have done the tests and if a failure occurs the incubator won't go much over 34 deg C if at all which won't kill eggs as quickly as a higher temp would.
I used to run a 9 metre 80 watt cord and it got up to around 50 deg C (from memory) when thermostat failure test was performed.

Cheers,
Alan


----------

